# Insurance in MI



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got a quote on General Liability insurance for a one man/one truck operation. Was quoted $1050.00 for 1 year 1 Million dollar policy. Seems high to me any thoughts or opinions on that quote..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Depends on your equipment that you have. Some business you may bid on require 2 mil liability.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I have 2 mil in Michigan with a small amount of inland marine, and I was quoted 982 for the year.


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stuffdeer;1344118 said:


> I have 2 mil in Michigan with a small amount of inland marine, and I was quoted 982 for the year.


Who did you get a quote from? Just curious.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Give Maggie a call at Insurance by Ivey and Brown. They are great to deal with and she will go over everything with you. 810-632-6777. I hope that helps.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm going through E. W. Smith in Wyandotte. Great service


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

A&LSiteService;1344448 said:


> Give Maggie a call at Insurance by Ivey and Brown. They are great to deal with and she will go over everything with you. 810-632-6777. I hope that helps.


X2 on that...Maggie is GREAT....:salute:


----------



## 350yddr (Sep 16, 2011)

Can anyone suggest an insurance provider for snowplowing in Grand Rapids?


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

A&LSiteService;1344448 said:


> Give Maggie a call at Insurance by Ivey and Brown. They are great to deal with and she will go over everything with you. 810-632-6777. I hope that helps.





Matson Snow;1344917 said:


> X2 on that...Maggie is GREAT....:salute:


X3...Thumbs Up


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

rbmarvin77;1344110 said:


> Just got a quote on General Liability insurance for a one man/one truck operation. Was quoted $1050.00 for 1 year 1 Million dollar policy. Seems high to me any thoughts or opinions on that quote..


I don't know if you are in the landscape or mowing maintenance business as well, but you may wish to check what Regency in Lansing offers to the members of the Michigan Nursery and Landscape Association.


----------



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! I will check into each one that was recommended!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

A&LSiteService;1344448 said:


> Give Maggie a call at Insurance by Ivey and Brown. They are great to deal with and she will go over everything with you. 810-632-6777. I hope that helps.





Matson Snow;1344917 said:


> X2 on that...Maggie is GREAT....:salute:





asps4u;1347614 said:


> X3...Thumbs Up


X4...Wow I am surprised how many are with Ivey and Brown. I can't remember how much I pay as it went up after an audit this spring but I wouldn't be with them if it wasn't appropriate. :salute:


----------



## drichardson (Oct 13, 2011)

rbmarvin77;1344110 said:


> Just got a quote on General Liability insurance for a one man/one truck operation. Was quoted $1050.00 for 1 year 1 Million dollar policy. Seems high to me any thoughts or opinions on that quote..


I'll pay that right now. I got quoted for two vehicles, million dollar policy, equipment covered, hope your sitting down....$5700 for the year.


----------



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Ref Maggie*

Spoke with her yesterday. Plesant to talk to. She provided me with a quote and I will probably be taking her up on it next week sometime. Thanks again everyone for the referral!


----------



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Maggie two*



A&LSiteService;1344448 said:


> Give Maggie a call at Insurance by Ivey and Brown. They are great to deal with and she will go over everything with you. 810-632-6777. I hope that helps.


When I mentioned your company she new your first name without hesitation! Thats personalized service!


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

rbmarvin77;1351152 said:


> When I mentioned your company she new your first name without hesitation! Thats personalized service!


I have been with them for years, Maggie and the whole crew are like family. I'm glad she could help you out. Have a great season:salute:


----------



## 350yddr (Sep 16, 2011)

This thread solved my insurance dilema--went with Maggie. Yeah, she won it by her knowledge and promptness...price wasn't bad either.


----------



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

A&LSiteService;1351566 said:


> I have been with them for years, Maggie and the whole crew are like family. I'm glad she could help you out. Have a great season:salute:


You and the other 2 above should hit Maggie up for a referral fee! LOL


----------

